# Not impressed so far



## caytos (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been smoking cigars off and on for about 2 years and I want to try pipe smoking. I always enjoy the scent of pipe smoke when I get a whiff when out in public. So I purchased a MM bent corn cob and a Stanwell Bent Apple (179) for my pipes. I picked up 2oz each of 'Aristocrat' and 'Dublin' from the local 'Up in Smoke' tobacco shop. So far I am unimpressed. I really can't taste the tobacco. As far as cigars I like Rocky Patel 1992's and Drew Estate Natural Root. From what I have read most people recommend that you start with the aromatics. I don't know anyone who smokes pipe personally to get recomendations from.

Thanks


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

If you are buying out of Jars, those names don't help much. Are they aromatic tobaccos?


----------



## caytos (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes they were in jars. The young lady that helped me said this is what they suggest to new pipe smokers. I asked for a couple of aromatic reccomendations.


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

i am in teh same boat. i bought some black woods flake to try. much much different flavor from cigars. so far the pipe has been useful for nubbing my cigar ends or helping me make the most of a plugged one lol. 

the one thing i hate about cigars is that i am at teh whim of whoever rolled it as to its draw quality. maybe i will just use it for my plugged ones dunno yet.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I would strongly recommend against smoking aromatics first, especially as a cigar smoker. The reason is that aromatic tobacco often doesn't taste anything like what it smells, sometimes it barely has any taste at all (my opinion). Also a lot of cheap aromatics have PG added to maintain moisture levels, which means they smokes very moist & give me tongue bite.

I smoke both cigars & pipes on a regular basis, I mostly enjoy full-flavored non-aromatic tobacco. I would suggest starting with Virginia or Burley tobacco, since it has a relatively "cigar-like" flavor (no pipe tobacco will taste like a cigar though). Here are a few of my favorites: Full Virginia Flake, Aged Burley Flake, Stonehaven, Bracken Flake, 1792, Hal 'O the Wynd, Tambolaka, Carter Hall, Velvet, Half-n-Half, and so many more.

You shouldn't totally give up though until you've tried a bunch of different types of pipe tobacco, there's a vast array of different kinds & they all taste extremely different. If you're interested, check out the Newbie Sampler Trade. You just send a tin or two to a "pipe-expert", & he'll return a bunch of different samples to you. It's a great way to get your feet wet for very little initial investment. Also, I'd suggest picking up a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe, they're durable & cheap, plus they smoke great.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This topic comes up often. Don't give up. Particularly for cigar smokers aromatics are NOT a good place to start. Others who are also cigar smokers will chime in soon I'm sure, but remember there are literally hundreds of pipe tobaccos some with very rich and deep tobacco flavors such as Full Virginia Flake, 1792, Tambolaka, Stonehaven, and the various rope tobaccos. There are even blends with cigar leaf in them such as Purple Cow and Key Largo. The board is kind of slow today (probably because of the holiday) but you'll get lots of suggestions soon.

EDIT: Looks like Jeff was typing when I was. What he said.


----------



## caytos (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have no intention of giving up any time soon. I am just looking for help narrowing down the choices. It seems there are an infinite number of blends and I don't want to waste my limited smoking funds on tobacco I most likely won't enjoy. I would like to find something that tastes good with a pleasant aroma. My wife hates the way my cigars smell. I will definitely participate in the newbie sampler exchange. Thanks again for the recommendations.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

caytos said:


> I would like to find something that tastes good with a pleasant aroma. My wife hates the way my cigars smell.


Ah....the age old quest of the pipe smoker! Unfortunately, for the most part smells good to the wife usually means not so much tobacco flavor, but there are some good strong tobaccos that at least only leave a light tobacco odor which may not bother the misses to much. You might want to try Hal 'O the Wind, After Hours Flake, Stonehaven (if you can find it), Erinmore Flake, or one of the Lakeland tobaccos like the Gawith and Hoggarth blends (they have a flowery, almost pefume like room note.) None of these is going to smell like apples, or vanilla, or fruit, etc. I'm afraid it's the aromatics for that. As for an english blend the only one my wife enjoys the room note for is SPC Plum Pudding (if you find you like latakia blends.)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

caytos said:


> I have been smoking cigars off and on for about 2 years and I want to try pipe smoking. I always enjoy the scent of pipe smoke when I get a whiff when out in public. So I purchased a MM bent corn cob and a Stanwell Bent Apple (179) for my pipes. I picked up 2oz each of 'Aristocrat' and 'Dublin' from the local 'Up in Smoke' tobacco shop. So far I am unimpressed. I really can't taste the tobacco. As far as cigars I like Rocky Patel 1992's and Drew Estate Natural Root. From what I have read most people recommend that you start with the aromatics. I don't know anyone who smokes pipe personally to get recomendations from.
> 
> Thanks


Pease has some good Cigar blends as does Comptons of Gashiels (If you can get it) Other wise check out http://www.TobaccoReviews.com and look for the stronger non arromatic blends. Being a cigar smoker you are going to need some punch I imagine. Maybe a good english or virginia. We all have our favorites you know. If I had to pick one for you I would tell you the same thing I told DavidM who came in to this as a pipe smoker. Try Key Largo by G.L. Pease.


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

ongreystreet said:


> If you are buying out of Jars, those names don't help much. Are they aromatic tobaccos?


I'm actually familiar with Up in Smoke and a few of the blends they have. "Aristocrat" is Lane's 1-Q and "Dublin" is either Lane's HS-3 or RLP-6...I forget which.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I would strongly recommend against smoking aromatics first, especially as a cigar smoker.


Ditto!
Start with something that tastes like tobacco.
Prince Albert isn't a bad place to start.
(Stay away from 1792 though.) :biglaugh:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

caytos said:


> Yes they were in jars. The young lady that helped me said this is what they suggest to new pipe smokers. I asked for a couple of aromatic reccomendations.


I apologize for the inherent sexism of this remark, but I would never take the advice of a "young lady" on what pipe tobacco to smoke. Ask her what pipe tobacco she smokes; if she says she doesn't smoke a pipe, her input is completely worthless. If on the other hand, she's one of the rare few, I withdraw my comment.


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I apologize for the inherent sexism of this remark, but I would never take the advice of a "young lady" on what pipe tobacco to smoke. Ask her what pipe tobacco she smokes; if she says she doesn't smoke a pipe, her input is completely worthless. If on the other hand, she's one of the rare few, I withdraw my comment.


That argument falls flat not because of its sexist remark but purely in the assumption that all tobacconist employees smoke a pipe and those that dont are of no use.. either male or female. :!:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Daggers62 said:


> That argument falls flat not because of its sexist remark but purely in the assumption that all tobacconist employees smoke a pipe and those that dont are of no use.. either male or female. :!:


Not really.
If someone doesn't smoke a pipe,
what do they really know about pipe smoking?

What pickle would you suggest to a new pickle
eater if you've never eaten a pickle?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't see how it fall flat. Theory is nice, but I wouldn't go to a virgin for advice about sex...


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

On your theory..

The petrol attendant cannot serve you until he has a working knowledge of the petrol industry

The diy staff cannot be employed unless they have hit there thumb with a hammer at least twice or built a bird box.

The car salesman cannot sell a car unless he can drive a car.. his opinion of its comfort will not be the same as yours but his knowledge of it can still sell it.

A person can know the stock and its inherint merits and pitfalls based on the training of others without actually trying it.

Walking into a tobacconists and asking 'Do you smoke a pipe?' and if they say 'No' you will then walk out and order what you want from the internet based on somebody elses review who might also never have smoked a pipe.



> but I wouldn't go to a virgin for advice about sex


 only because they are harder to find than female pipe smokers


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, if I already know what I'm doing, yeah, pretty much anyone can sell me stuff. But if I'm new to building stuff, and I'm looking for advice on doing something, I want more than someone who just knows the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

caytos said:


> I have been smoking cigars off and on for about 2 years and I want to try pipe smoking. I always enjoy the scent of pipe smoke when I get a whiff when out in public. So I purchased a MM bent corn cob and a Stanwell Bent Apple (179) for my pipes. I picked up 2oz each of 'Aristocrat' and 'Dublin' from the local 'Up in Smoke' tobacco shop. So far I am unimpressed. I really can't taste the tobacco. As far as cigars I like Rocky Patel 1992's and Drew Estate Natural Root. From what I have read most people recommend that you start with the aromatics. I don't know anyone who smokes pipe personally to get recomendations from.
> 
> Thanks


As a cigar smoker you're used to the taste of premium, un-fooled-around-with tobacco. I always recommend starting with an English blend, maybe GL Pease Westminster, McClelland Frog Morton, Cornell & Deal Epiphany, or something similar. My local tobacconist (that is now gone) started me off on straight Virginias and Virginia/Perique. I almost gave up because I thought cigars simply had more flavor. then he sold me a tin of Samuel Gawith Commonwealth which is half Virginias and half Latakia. It was a revelation for me. Before you give up, give some hearty English blends a try. And be sure to exhale through your nose as well as your mouth (which you may already be doing). So much of the "taste" of tobacco comes through our sinuses and nostrils.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

I was into cigars for a while and gotten used to it. Then I picked up the pipe, initially tobacco that was recommended to me wasn't doing it for me. I started with aromatics, first because my girlfriend at the time, second I hanged around a lot of people all the time, third I had the assumption that that's where you start.

After venturing off into a few different tobaccos, I know that I a few aromatics, but more english. One that I smoke frequently is a pipe tobacco with cigar leaf! Try it out, Cornell & Diehl 420:Habana Daydream or 412A:Billy Bud (never tried). I was told by other people it smells nice, strange enough.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> I would strongly recommend against smoking aromatics first, especially as a cigar smoker. .....


Amen and _right on_. Smoke some FVF, Robusto, Churchill, Abingdon, Westminster, Aged Burley, Hal O' ...... And then you can actually taste what tobacco in a pipe is all about. Aromatics are fine, and I smoke them, but to start with them from cigars is overly dumbing down the taste buds which are probably expecting something bigger, deeper, richer .....


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Daggers62 said:


> On your theory..
> 
> The petrol attendant cannot serve you until he has a working knowledge of the petrol industry


We use gasoline here.  and we pump it ourselves.
But if I did need advice on whether I needed regular or premium, 
I would hope the attendent knew something about the subject.
He doesn't have to be a petroleum engineer to pump gas.



Daggers62 said:


> The diy staff cannot be employed unless they have hit there thumb with a hammer at least twice or built a bird box.


If I needed advice on a project, I would want the staff
to have a working knowledge on the subject.



Daggers62 said:


> The car salesman cannot sell a car unless he can drive a car.. his opinion of its comfort will not be the same as yours but his knowledge of it can still sell it.


Again, I doubt a dealership would hire someone
who had no knowledge of cars; certainly not
someone who has never driven one.

Sorry, but your rebuttal falls flat.
If someone is not a pipe smoker,
that person has no business recommending a blend.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I jumped over from cigars too. I started with a pouch of Prince Albert and an MM corncob pipe. This is not the fanciest tobacco, the tastiest tobacco, the most nuanced tobacco, or the strongest tobacco, but it is one of the more forgiving ones for the new pipe smoker. It is easy to light, stays lit, smokes cool and easy, it is not bitey or wet, and unlike many aromatics- tastes like tobacco. It and the other OTC burly blends that Commonsenseman and others recommeded are simply a great introduction to smoking the pipe. It is not rocket science, but there is a learning curve. There is no rush. Learn with a forgiving blend to get your technique down. Then start sampling a wider selection to figure out your individual taste preferences.


And as for the banter regarding the advice of a non-pipesmoking tobacconist employee...I wouldn't say their advice is necessarily worthless. They CAN tell you what blends sell well if this is of any interest to you. However, if they are not pipe smokers, they likely cannot tell you WHY they recommend a particular blend other than it sells well or someone else said to recommend it to beginners. Several guys here make the good point that without first hand experience about these tobaccos, their advice is very limited in value.


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hermit said:


> If someone is not a pipe smoker,
> that person has no business recommending a blend.


They can recommend a blend based on what is popular within their sales and therefore imparting the knowledge that they have learnt. A shop employee does not get the opportunity to sample every item of stock to be able to give an opinion on it.

If the employee IS a pipe smoker but IS NOT a cigar smoker and a customer wants advice on cigars can they not serve that customer and they are the only employee on duty that day?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

What interests me is the dichotomy between B&Ms and the online forums in this regard. 

From what I read here (and on the other forums) it seems like every B&M in the world recommends the new pipe smoker start with an aromatic and yet I don't think I've ever seen an experienced pipe smoker recommend one to a beginner on any of the forums I frequent. In the forums the recommendation always seems to be to start with PA or the like and a corn cob or two or perhaps a VA or english if the new pipe smoker is a cigarette or cigar smoker. It's strange really. Personally, I can't figure it out.

Probably the best thing a B&M could do for a newbie would be to give them a few representative samples of a VA, Burley, VAPer, Aro, and English and send them off with perhaps a complimentary cob to boot. Might have a customer (and pipe smoker) for life that way.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> What interests me is the dichotomy between B&Ms and the online forums in this regard.
> 
> From what I read here (and on the other forums) it seems like every B&M in the world recommends the new pipe smoker start with an aromatic and yet I don't think I've ever seen an experienced pipe smoker recommend one to a beginner on any of the forums I frequent. In the forums the recommendation always seems to be to start with PA or the like and a corn cob or two or perhaps a VA or english if the new pipe smoker is a cigarette or cigar smoker.


Exactly.



indigosmoke said:


> It's strange really. Personally, I can't figure it out.


You have it figured out nicely.
Experience rules.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Daggers62 said:


> If the employee IS a pipe smoker but IS NOT a cigar smoker and a customer wants advice on cigars can they not serve that customer and they are the only employee on duty that day?


They can serve them, but they certainly can't recommend a cigar based on their own knowledge of it's smokability. When asked for advice on cigars, they should be upfront and say they don't smoke them, but (for example) a lot of their customers seem to like X or Y.

Look, a tobacco store isn't like Macy's, or a 7-11, it's a specialty store. I can't imagine walking into a comic book shop, or a game shop and finding a clerk that doesn't read comics or play games, respectively. I can't imagine anyone like that being hired (and yes, I have experience in one of those fields, as a store owner and a consumer); it just isn't done. I don't see why something as specialized as a tobacco shop would be any different.


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> What interests me is the dichotomy between B&Ms and the online forums in this regard.
> 
> From what I read here (and on the other forums) it seems like every B&M in the world recommends the new pipe smoker start with an aromatic and yet I don't think I've ever seen an experienced pipe smoker recommend one to a beginner on any of the forums I frequent. In the forums the recommendation always seems to be to start with PA or the like and a corn cob or two or perhaps a VA or english if the new pipe smoker is a cigarette or cigar smoker. It's strange really. Personally, I can't figure it out.
> 
> Probably the best thing a B&M could do for a newbie would be to give them a few representative samples of a VA, Burley, VAPer, Aro, and English and send them off with perhaps a complimentary cob to boot. Might have a customer (and pipe smoker) for life that way.


I only started pipe smoking about 3-4 months ago. I searched for a local B&M but couldnt find one, they had all closed in my local area, however the owner of the last one to close now sells on the internet so I called him up for some advice about starting pipe smoking.

I went to see him and I came away with a small Dr Plumb pipe and 25g (1oz) of an aromatic. While I enjoyed the overall flavour it gave constant tongue bite and the cut did nothing to help with packing a bowl. After a couple of days of struggling I bought an OTC blend and that changed how I packed and smoked my first pipe.

Most of the UK blends are pre-packed in pouches or tins and the ones you can get by weight will only be sold in 25g minimum. So to get a variety of blends it would cost in the region of £20 - £25, and then a pipe for around £20 which is a lot for something which you may not like anyway. As you say, If they sold in smaller 1/2oz sampler sizes it has the potential for repeat business.


----------



## caytos (Jul 3, 2010)

As a newbie to the pipe I am having trouble keeping it lit. I am experimenting with my packing technique and tamping during the smoke. I am curious about how the moisture content too wet vs too dry will affect the tobacco staying lit.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

caytos said:


> As a newbie to the pipe I am having trouble keeping it lit. I am experimenting with my packing technique and tamping during the smoke. I am curious about how the moisture content too wet vs too dry will affect the tobacco staying lit.


Dry your tobacco more, prolly more than you think you should.
Everybody makes that mistake.
I lay a bowl's worth on a sheet of paper and
let it sit under a desk lamp for a few minutes.


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> They CAN tell you what blends sell well if this is of any interest to you.


Unfortunately, in my experience with the B&Ms around here the blend that they all say sells the best turns out to be their re-named Lane's 1-Q.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Hermit said:


> What pickle would you suggest to a new pickle
> eater if you've never eaten a pickle?


At the pickle shops I frequent, they recommend what makes them the most profit. This may or may not be a good recommendation for the average customer.

I agree, if the counter help doesn't smoke a pipe they have no particular knowledge beyond what they have sold to others. With little or no feedback they never develop particular knowledge so their recommendations stay the same.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Can't we get back to talking about pickles and virgins please?


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

I was at my local B&M last week and a cigar smoker overheard me talking to the owner. I'm a pipe smoker who enjoys an occasional cigar.

So he started asking me questions about smoking pipes. He said he wanted to start smoking pipes because a Cherry blend would have a nicer room note then his cigar.

Then I proceeded to explain pipe tobacco to him. Long story short I told him that having me smoke a cherry pipe tobacco would be like asking him to go to the gas station and buy a grape cigar:bounce:

Duke


----------



## Daggers62 (Jun 3, 2010)

dennis569 said:


> Can't we get back to talking about pickles and virgins please?


Pickled Virgins? Sounds like a new tobacco :rockon:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Grammaton said:


> At the pickle shops I frequent, they recommend what makes them the most profit. This may or may not be a good recommendation for the average customer..........


You just hit the nail right on the head. Unfortunately, this is probably the way things actually work. *Beware of crappy recommendations based solely on profit margins*. I only know of one B&M where the employee(s) really smoke pipes seriously, and even there I would only trust their suggestions to a point. Most of the tobaccos I like probably smell like crap to everyone else, but I don't care. ipe:

For example, many people say that the room note of VA's is similar to cigarettes, I don't care because they sure don't taste like cigarettes. :biggrin:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Daggers62 said:


> *Pickled Virgins*? Sounds like a new tobacco :rockon:


If ever there is a Forum pipe tobacco blend, this _has_ to be the name!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anybody patented, canned pickled virgins yet hahhahahhaha
laloin


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

dukeofbluz said:


> I was at my local B&M last week and a cigar smoker overheard me talking to the owner. I'm a pipe smoker who enjoys an occasional cigar.
> 
> So he started asking me questions about smoking pipes. He said he wanted to start smoking pipes because a Cherry blend would have a nicer room note then his cigar.
> 
> ...


That's not necessarily a fair comparison. There are quality aromatics out there, and I'm sure some of them are cherry.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah, but there's a good grape cigar out there as well...


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> I would strongly recommend against smoking aromatics first, especially as a cigar smoker. The reason is that aromatic tobacco often doesn't taste anything like what it smells, sometimes it barely has any taste at all (my opinion). Also a lot of cheap aromatics have PG added to maintain moisture levels, which means they smokes very moist & give me tongue bite.
> 
> I smoke both cigars & pipes on a regular basis, I mostly enjoy full-flavored non-aromatic tobacco. I would suggest starting with Virginia or Burley tobacco, since it has a relatively "cigar-like" flavor (no pipe tobacco will taste like a cigar though). Here are a few of my favorites: Full Virginia Flake, Aged Burley Flake, Stonehaven, Bracken Flake, 1792, Hal 'O the Wynd, Tambolaka, Carter Hall, Velvet, Half-n-Half, and so many more.
> 
> You shouldn't totally give up though until you've tried a bunch of different types of pipe tobacco, there's a vast array of different kinds & they all taste extremely different. If you're interested, check out the Newbie Sampler Trade. You just send a tin or two to a "pipe-expert", & he'll return a bunch of different samples to you. It's a great way to get your feet wet for very little initial investment. Also, I'd suggest picking up a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe, they're durable & cheap, plus they smoke great.


Jeff, that is great advice that I will use myself.:tu I know that you have great experience with pipe smoking. You recommended the Missouri Meerschaum cob pipe; what is your opinion of the Diplomat cob pipe?:ask:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff, that is great advice that I will use myself.:tu I know that you have great experience with pipe smoking. You recommended the Missouri Meerschaum cob pipe; what is your opinion of the Diplomat cob pipe?:ask:


The Diplomat is a good Missouri Meerschaum cob. Here's a write up on all the MM cobs:
Pipe Size Chart - Aristocob


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> The Diplomat is a good Missouri Meerschaum cob. Here's a write up on all the MM cobs:
> Pipe Size Chart - Aristocob


Good info. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Jeff, that is great advice that I will use myself.:tu I know that you have great experience with pipe smoking. You recommended the Missouri Meerschaum cob pipe; what is your opinion of the Diplomat cob pipe?:ask:


Whoa, I dunno about the great experience thing. Unless you mean I've had great experiences with pipes, then it's true ipe:

I've never had a Diplomat, but I do have a couple Country Gentlemen Cobs (apparently similar in size, according to the size chart). Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipes are great. I have one of their wooden "Ozark" pipes too, the only issue with that is they stain the inside of the bowl, so it takes a long time to get rid of the horrible taste. Perhaps sanding the bowl prior to the first smoke would do the trick though. I really like it though, great for some Half 'n Half!

Anyway, let us know how the Diplomat work for ya!



indigosmoke said:


> The Diplomat is a good Missouri Meerschaum cob. Here's a write up on all the MM cobs:
> Pipe Size Chart - Aristocob


Cool size chart John, thanks!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

caytos said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I have no intention of giving up any time soon. I am just looking for help narrowing down the choices. It seems there are an infinite number of blends and I don't want to waste my limited smoking funds on tobacco I most likely won't enjoy. I would like to find something that tastes good with a pleasant aroma. My wife hates the way my cigars smell. I will definitely participate in the newbie sampler exchange. Thanks again for the recommendations.


Are we not Puff Men??? We are!

Since Mr Caytos cannot PM, I strongly suggest that he post his address here and we Puff Men can proceed to bomb the crap out of him with freebie tobacco samples. Because recommending 100 different tobacco blends is about as meaningful to a newbie as recommending pickled virgins would be to... er... just about anyone!

I'm in! Caytos, shoot us your addy and I'll send you samples of 4 blends I think a cigar smoker might like. I suspect more Puff Men will do likewise!

Does Puff Men sound a little... well... girly? :biggrin: Regardless, the spirit is here! We leap tall chimney-bowled billiards in a single puff! We wear big red S's (for SMOKE) on our chests! We can stop a locomotive with our latakia-laden breath! WE ARE.... PUFF MEN!!!!!! :nod:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds good! PM me your address caytos and I'll get some samples out to you.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> The Diplomat is a good Missouri Meerschaum cob. Here's a write up on all the MM cobs:
> Pipe Size Chart - Aristocob


John thanks for this great link for corn cobs; it makes things much clearer.ipe:


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Whoa, I dunno about the great experience thing. Unless you mean I've had great experiences with pipes, then it's true ipe:
> 
> I've never had a Diplomat, but I do have a couple Country Gentlemen Cobs (apparently similar in size, according to the size chart). Missouri Meerschaum corn cob pipes are great. I have one of their wooden "Ozark" pipes too, the only issue with that is they stain the inside of the bowl, so it takes a long time to get rid of the horrible taste. Perhaps sanding the bowl prior to the first smoke would do the trick though. I really like it though, great for some Half 'n Half!
> 
> ...


Jeff, I have been reading your posts for a while now and I definitely feel that you have a lot of experience and knowledge; you are being too modest.:thumb:

Your post was so timely for me because I am about to pick up a supply of corn cobs for trying different tobacco blends.:yo: After reading John's corncob link I will be ordering 2 Country Gentleman and 3 Diplomat corncobs pipes.:rockon:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Coffee-Cup said:


> I will be ordering 2 Country Gentleman and 3 Diplomat corncobs pipes.:rockon:


Of the 3 cobs I own (Legend, Country Gentleman and Diplomat), I like the Diplomat the best. The bowls on the C.G. and Diplomat hold more tobacco than the Legend so that's a plus for me. The Diplomat has a hardwood plug in the bottom (helps prevent burn through I understand), the C.G. does not.

The biggest difference is the stem. I much prefer the "Danish" style stem (larger, wider, more comfortable to clench for me) that comes standard on the Diplomat. I ordered 3 Danish stems when I ordered the Diplomat for a spare and to retrofit the Legend and C.G.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Are we not Puff Men???


 We are Devo






Sorry about that couldn't resist


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what I was thinking when I posted that! I was waiting to see who got it first. As usual, you don't disappoint! :first:


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

WyoBob said:


> Of the 3 cobs I own (Legend, Country Gentleman and Diplomat), I like the Diplomat the best. The bowls on the C.G. and Diplomat hold more tobacco than the Legend so that's a plus for me. The Diplomat has a hardwood plug in the bottom (helps prevent burn through I understand), the C.G. does not.
> 
> The biggest difference is the stem. I much prefer the "Danish" style stem (larger, wider, more comfortable to clench for me) that comes standard on the Diplomat. I ordered 3 Danish stems when I ordered the Diplomat for a spare and to retrofit the Legend and C.G.


WyoBob, that is good information about the stems;:thumb: I will call the vendor and see if I can pick up some additional stems as well.:yo:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Brick and mortar tobbaconists recommend aromatics because:
* they have a ton of them on hand
* the price is cheaper than a $10 tin that might scare off a customer
* they smell like they should be tasty (which is a shame)
* while they're hardly good, they are quite inoffensive 

Always remember that a salesman isn't there to sell you the best product; they're there to sell you what's in stock.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It's weird but the guy on that Devo cover kind of reminds me of our President.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

just give it time and try all kinds of different tobaccos.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> It's weird but the guy on that Devo cover kind of reminds me of our President.


In the immortal words of Les Nessman, the guy on the cover is Chy-Chy Rodrigweez.


----------

